

Introducing HTML5 - buddhika
http://introducinghtml5.com/

======
jacobbijani
The code samples linked at the bottom have surprisingly poor formatting and
indentation.

~~~
salimmadjd
and the example links are directory listings. I don't think this site is ready
for public yet and someone posted it too soon.

~~~
bphogan
This book has been out since 2010. They beat mine by a few months.

------
prophetjohn
I own the first edition. It's a decent, high-level overview of the changes
since HTML 4. It assumes that you have a good understanding of CSS and
JavaScript also. However, I don't know CSS or JS and I still learned quite a
bit from the book based on the fact that I understand programming concepts in
general to have a decent idea of what the JS code is doing.

Overall, the first edition was a little lean on content, but I saw today that
the second edition was out and is about twice as long, so that may be
improved.

------
lewisflude
I was given this book last Christmas. It's a great overview of HTML5's
features. I also met Bruce Lawson in London earlier this year. Definitely
worth checking out.

------
zobzu
There's a lot of HTML5 books, yet the standard is a draft, and new drafts to
that draft come weekly.

Now, I'm not saying the books aren't useful - they are.

But it's about time to make it a standard and work on HTML5.

It's what _forces_ browsers to all have a very short development model, btw.

------
RyanMcGreal
How does this compare with Mark Pilgrim's _Dive Into HTML5_?

~~~
cfq
I own and read both books. Mark Pilgrim has a more straightforward approach
and his book seems to be more about getting things done. I usually use it to
get ideas whilst working on an implementation or use it as a reference.

Whereas Introducing HTML5 is a great read and gives a lot of background
information about certain design choices. It also covers almost everything.
It's my favourite HTML5 book.

As for one last comparison, I think a newcomer would find it harder to follow
Dive Into HTML5 but you get sucked into Introducing HTML5 really fast. In a
couple of chapters, it gives you enough to start playing with this new thing
you've learnt.

------
bprater
I learned absolutely zero from this. No free chapters to review. It feels like
blatant promotion. What am I missing here?

